# Identify these two plants.



## ravot22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Any idea what these two are? 

They are growing in central Virginia one yellow and the other is light purple. It may look more white on your monitor. 

Thank you.


----------



## ravot22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Doesn't look like the yellow plant uploaded. Here it is.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

The yellow is wild strawberry or Indian Strawberry. Weed.

Mon


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The first one looks like vinca, but the leaves are wrong. At least for the variety I am familiar with.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

have the first one here wv. dont know what it is very tiny wild flower is all I know just around in spring


----------



## mfalconer (Jul 12, 2014)

the yellow flowered one is a Cinquefoil of some kind. Not sure about the first one though.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I cant tell from the picture for sure but I looks like wandering jew from the jointed leaves I see.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The first one is a bluet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bluets_(Houstonia_caerulea)_Hedyotis_caerulea.jpg


----------

